# Dealer's reccomendation sound right? yea in a newB



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dealer's reccomendation sound right? yea im a newB*

Hello everyone, thanks for reading my plea for help..

My truck: 2004 Chev 1500 Reg Cab Long Box Z71, snow prep pckg, hd trailering pkg and springs..

Situation: Closing on our 1st home.. 300ft GRAVEL driveway.. In the boonies..

- Dealer wants to install a Snow Way - MT90 7.5ft Poly or Steel with handheld for $3,150.00.. This is without the "downforce thingy" which i thought i wouldnt want due to gravel driveway..

sound right? got any other ideas?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

That's sounds about right; I had the same installed last year for about that. I thought that they all came with the down pressure though, mainly because of their low weight to begin with.

Where are you in UNY? I'm in the Syracuse area; bought mine at Rotella's in Solvay


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree with all of that.. but on one note.. since you are doing a gravel driveway... you may not want to have the downpressure feature on very often as you'll actuelly want your blad to ride up over the gravel, not push down and tear it up as will prolly happen till you get a good layer of freeze over it anyway.. The downpressure is more for scraping on surfaces like concrete and blacktop. Or even backdragging in deep snow. Like said above, the blade is lighter so this helps out with the weight ratio. but you'll find that you'll want it to ride up over the gravel more than digging down and collecting a nice big gravel pile at the end of the push! :salute:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------

